# engine specs 400



## merkur (Oct 12, 2010)

I am building a stroker 400 right now, and I can't seem to find the spec for rod side clearance. I have the 69 GTO service manual, but it doesn't say. Thanks
Danny


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

try this Danny

Westside Pontiac 400 Engine Build Checking Side Clearance Photo 8

:cheers


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

I went and looked at that link. I agree, .016-.020 is okay. In reality, a minimum of .010" and a maximum of .030" is the "range". 

I don't care for his method of using the feeler blade between the rods. We insert the guage (usually a .010 or .012) on the side of the rod nearest the crank where the force of torquing the rod bolts will "twist" the rod against the blade. It should be where it contacts both the cap and rod (at the "parting" line). That will assure the minimum clearance is good, AND provide a "hard" surface to torque against, keeping both rods "in line" with each other. 

He IS correct, the side clearance is paramount to allowing the oil to "get out". Good flow across the bearing is best, and if the oil "stays" too long, it can actually melt the babbit on the rod bearing. This is the rationale behind the "chamfered" or "narrowed" rod bearings in use today with those rods.

Jim


----------

